

SF TV producer Gerry Anderson has died - mikecane
http://www.jamieanderson.me.uk/gerry-anderson-has-died/

======
michaelpinto
That man was a hero to me! Space:1999 was a brilliant show and had so much
love in it — as a nine year old in 1975 it made very excited about the idea
that I could live on a moonbase by the time I turned 33 years old. To me the
internet seems like a less exciting second place prize by contrast...

------
Randgalt
Thunderbirds were the totality of my existence as a boy. FAB!!!

------
stox
Gerry's work filled my imagination as a young child. He was a genius!

Thunderbirds are GO!

